# Where do you guys buy your containers???



## stvnenator (Feb 10, 2009)

I was just wondering where every one goes to buy their containers for culturing flies? I tried looking for containers, but really didn't have good luck finding the 32oz containers. Thanks


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

local reptile shows or joshsfrogs


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Grocery stores in the deli section for $.10 a piece. I used to poke my own holes in the lid, but its easier and more effective to buy the vented lids. Got mine from Josh's as well.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Somebody posted this question not too long ago if memory serves me right.

As stated above...Josh's Frogs. I haven't found anywhere online that can beat his prices.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I use mason jars now. Easy to clean and sanitize. I use a plain brown coffee filter as the lid, held in place by the screw ring.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

flyangler18 said:


> I use mason jars now. Easy to clean and sanitize. I use a plain brown coffee filter as the lid, held in place by the screw ring.


might have to give this a try i have a TON of mason jars in storage. Anyone use anything else other then mason jars or the regular large deli containers?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I used to use the mason jars but have since lost them in a move. Now I get my cups/lids from frogsnthings. He's local to me so I don't have to pay shipping.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

calvinyhob said:


> might have to give this a try i have a TON of mason jars in storage. Anyone use anything else other then mason jars or the regular large deli containers?


I made my own "fly culture" cups with some dollar store 32oz. containers, papertowels, non-toxic gluestick and a holepunch. Its still more cost effective to buy the premade (and better) Placon cups from Josh's Frogs though.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I tried the mason jars but found it too difficult to remove the flies without them getting all over the place. I now use glass snapple jars with foam plug corks. These work great but sometimes the plugs are hard to find.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

stvnenator said:


> I was just wondering where every one goes to buy their containers for culturing flies? I tried looking for containers, but really didn't have good luck finding the 32oz containers. Thanks


Def' Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Frog Feeder Insects Fruit Flies Fruit Fly Culture Jewel Orchid Dart Frog Terrarium Supplies Vivarium Supplies by Josh's Frogs. He has a good point reward system, too.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

well i purchase my containners from vendors and such because i like the vented lids.. i mean befor i was purchasing from the vendors i was purchasing from my local chinese food place and the 99 cents store and i would say the containners of the best quality were from the chinese food place lol. i pay about a dollar for 4.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Local restaurant supply store front. To get a discount just tell them you work at some restaurant (I do). Last time I bought them.... 32 oz. Placon deli container 100/ $11.90..... Placon Lid (not vented) 100/ $3.50


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

I get my cups from superior enterprise. They are in Van Nuys, Ca. Great prices with reasonable and fast shipping. You can do a search for their website on the Internet. Hope that helps.

Jon


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

I currenlty use cups from Josh's as well. But I have used mason jars and cups from Ed's in the past. A Lot of the old-school folks on Frognet like Ed's cups because they are sturdier than the placon cups and because the hole in the lid allows more control of where the flies go. Plus it's cheaper to get foam to make plugs when needed than to buy new Placon lids when your old ones get too clogged with fly goo. I bleach my Placon lids and probably have to pitch about 5-10% each time because they are beyond reuse. With over 30 adult frogs, plus offspring, to feed that adds up to a lot of lids to replace. I may switch to Ed's soon.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Bulk from Superior mostly.

I've used Ed's, Josh, Blk Jungle also and have been happy with all those products.

S


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Josh's frogs is great, I use them for bulk, but if you have a GFS store by you (Gordon's Food Service) they sell restaurant supplies, and sell the cups and lids along with all kinds of sizes. Decent prices.


----------

